# Fresh water tank heater , Sargent



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, just refilled my fresh water tank ready for the off , the control panel shows 100% full , but when I switched the tank heater on,(incase the temp drops) the control panel started beeping and in the display it says 0% full , switch heater off and the reading goes back to 100%,,

Wondered if anyone else had experienced this , or if you read this Ian (Sargent ) do you know the solution


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Baza sorry for the delay, but I have just sent you a PM.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds like a known problem. Is the heater electrically leaky?

C.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sargent said:


> Hi Baza sorry for the delay, but I have just sent you a PM.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian S


Hi Ian

Many thanks for helping Baza, I'm sure he's very grateful - but replying to him by PM doesn't help increase the knowledge base here on the forum. I'm sure that if there's an explanation for this phenomena all the other members would like to hear what it is.
Perhaps, once the problem is resolved, either yourself or Baza would be so kind as to advise the rest of us what the cause was?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good Morning,

Just to clarify, it is not a known problem but we are in the process of identifying the route cause of the fault.

If our findings are of benefit to others, we will post information.

Regards,

Clive


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Guys sorry if I have upset anyone by responding to Baza's PM but as we didn't supply the wiring to the tank heater, I wasn't sure as to the fault or how it had been wired into the EC325 and/or harness.

It has to be said that I have not come across this one before so I didn't want to subject any of the members to our fault finding process, but thought it better to post the findings when we had found the route cause.

One train of thought was that the tank heater was connected incorrectly ie that the case of the heater was positive (or as Clive Mott stated there was leakage) this could then flow pass the water to the negative would would upset the reading into the micro-processor, but I have to say that this is only one thought at the moment.

Again sorry if I have offended anyone, as this was not my intention.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Sargent said:


> Hi Guys sorry if I have upset anyone by responding to Baza's PM but as we didn't supply the wiring to the tank heater, I wasn't sure as to the fault or how it had been wired into the EC325 and/or harness.
> 
> It has to be said that I have not come across this one before so I didn't want to subject any of the members to our fault finding process, but thought it better to post the findings when we had found the route cause.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid Ian,

I was very very very very very offended by your actions.

Have you thought about resigning over this ????


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for responses, to update, since I posted of this problem on tuesday afternoon , until 7pm yesterday the water level reading on the panel with the heater on was 0% , on checking this morning following Ian's pm the reading is now 100%, and nobody has touched anything!!! Bit like my laptop most times it is fine and then somedays it does what it likes !!
Ian and his team as usual have been very helpful and they have told me in the meantime to keep it monitored and keep them informed so they can help if it should occur again , even though like Ian said , (We actually do not fit the tank heating wires in the harness so I believe that this was fitted either by the factory or by the dealership)
Thanks to all


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Freddiebooks, I thought I might be sacked? or be asked to leave? for my indiscretion?

Ian


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Perhaps on this occasion Ian we'll turn a blind eye to this thoughtless act of disrespectsexistismracialismnessization. . 

So be careful, your on very thin ice. 

Were watching you !!!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sargent said:


> Again sorry if I have offended anyone, as this was not my intention.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian S


Hi Ian

I certainly didn't intend to suggest you were offending anyone, just that we'd all be very grateful if either you or the O/P updated us once the cause of the problem was identified. Unfortunately many threads where members end up dealing directly with a manufacturer or dealer are left open ended and as a result, other members who encounter similar problems in the future don't get any help towards resolving what are often simple problems.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Secrets breed suspicion
Simples.
Surely not another re-boot job!
Ahhggg




C.


----------

